# Green Slug



## iPhotoShot (Jun 11, 2010)

*Camera : *Sony Alpha DSLR A350
*Lens : *Minolta 28-100mm 0.48/1.6ft Macro
Shutter : 1/60
Aperture : f/5.0
Exposure Bias : Aperture Piority
Focal Lenght : 30mm
Flash : off
Metering : CenterWeightedAverage
ISO : 400


----------



## BrianLy (Jun 12, 2010)

Great photo.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice but give the little guy some respect, it is a caterpilar.


----------



## NateS (Jun 12, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Nice but give the little guy some respect, it is a caterpilar.



I was about to say something similar.  Very nice shot though.


----------



## Sbuxo (Jun 12, 2010)

Aw, it's so cute. I like the colors and the perspective. :love:


----------



## dak1b (Jun 12, 2010)

very nice. I need to find one of these little guys to photo. there an awesome subject~!


----------



## iPhotoShot (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you, for every comment. :hug::


----------



## Raizels (Jun 14, 2010)

I really like this.


----------



## GregR (Jun 14, 2010)

dak1b said:


> very nice. I need to find one of these little guys to photo. there an awesome subject~!


 
I agree - great colors on them!

Nice shot!


----------



## irfan (Jun 14, 2010)

excellent perspective and colors.  barely missed the focus on the face tho.. but having the spots in focus certainly helps.  

actually i think i like it better without the eyes in focus. nice job.


----------



## iPhotoShot (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you, for all comment and some suggestion. :hug::

     I have will try to up my skill for next post.


----------

